# Auf der suche nach der Kindheit



## Benny225 (16. März 2016)

Hallo liebe Gamer Gemeinde, 

mein Name ist Benny und ich bin durch zufall auf euer Forum gestoßen. Eigentlich hab ich die hoffnung schon aufgegeben das Dos Spiel zu finden, doch dann wurde ich hier fündig!

Mein Vater hatte damals einige Spiele auf den ganzen Disketten die irgendwo mal verloren gingen  Doch einige spiele wie Kommander Keen oder auch Duke Nukem habe ich im netz gefunden. Leider war meine suche nach dem Spiel Mad Mac vergebens, bis ich hier im Forum gelesen habe das einer das Spiel besitzt! 

Jetzt suche ich aktuell noch das Spiel Chip. Es war eine art Strategie Spiel. Man war ein kleines Männchen und die Grafik war eine Draufsicht von Oben. Man musste kisten Schieben und Gänge entlang laufen wie ein kleines Labyrinth zu jedem level gab es einen Code (Müsste sogar noch einige haben) Nur wenn ich im WWW suche komme ich nur auf die Chip.de Webseite  Weiß einer welches spiel ich meine oder wo ich es her bekomme? Bzw. in Welchem Tread kann ich am besten danach Fragen? 

Danke schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## Benny225 (16. März 2016)

Nachtrag... Gerade zufällig über den Namen Gestolpert! Chip´s Challenge heißt das spiel! Endlich gefunden <3


----------



## Bonkic (16. März 2016)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/346850/?l=german


----------

